# New 2010 Sydney 290Rls



## luverofpeanuts

Well, we are approaching two weeks recovering from our trip to purchase a new 2010 Outback Sydney 290RLS. I thought it was about time to share our purchase experience.

My wife and I and our dogs (as many as 3, down to one now







) live in Minnesota and have camped all our lives. Early in our married life, in the 90's we did more primitive camping, Boundary Waters canoe camping, and other tent camping adventures.	In 2001, we purchased a hybrid travel trailer (KZ Coyote 23CMS) and began using that a half a dozen times a year or so. It made it easier with our dogs and also became very enjoyable getaways, as we expected. Over the last couple of years, we've notice a few things aging on the camper.... water heater and fridge were starting to show signs of needing some attention. In addition, our favorite times to camp are before Memorial Day, and after Labor Day. In Minnesota, that makes for brisk days, and cool nights...and in a hybrid camper, it can get pretty chilly. So, we've casually been keeping our eye out for campers we like and floor plans we like. There are so many to choose from.

Some good friends of ours happen to often intersect their camping adventures with ours and we've enjoyed fires, cards, and socializing with them 2 or 3 times at our favorite state parks over the years. We've learned from their own search and purchase of a 2010 Outback 268RL. I happened to be with them a month or so after they purchased their Outback (middle of winter, so I hadn't seen it live yet).... and we visited an RV dealer that had a lot on the lot. When browsing through may different brands, I could tell I agreed with them on how welcoming the Outbacks were, and I knew they were really going to like their camper. We happened to walk into a 290RLS and it was an instinct lock for me. They layout is perfect for my wife and I and the little things we enjoy about relaxing in the camper. It was bigger than what we wanted, but I had upgraded our tow vehicle to an F-250 Diesel about 10 months ago, to keep our options on campers wide open. I sent the link for the Sydney to my wife, and I could tell it instantly raised the bar with respect to what we had been seeing over the last several months. We decided we loved the floor plan so much, it was worth considering going beyond our 30 foot max limit we had been thinking of.

When I returned home, I went to work on Google....looked at specs, weights, reviews, comments, and prices from dealers close to far away. I requested information from a few and then waited to hear back. I found Outbackers.com during this googling, and am happy to have been helped by the information and members here. I started doing some figuring on what our current camper was worth and such, to start figuring out how the dollar situation was looking. I ended up at Holman RV's website and was very impressed how quickly and easily I was able to get what appeared to be a very good price. I'm a big believer in rewarding dealers/sales people that don't mess around. I exchanged emails with Jamie at Holman RV several times to understand the pricing and procedure for purchasing (since I was 11 hours away). The dealer that I had originally saw the Sydney gave me a quote for over $1000 more AND wanted my existing camper.	So, suffice it to say, I feel we saved thousands of dollars, even though we traveled a long way to get it.

We left on a Friday at 8am, arrived near Holmans' and spent the night in a hotel there. We arrived at Holman's at 8 in the morning. It was bigger than just about any dealership I'd ever been to. We were greeted pleasantly and could tell this was well oiled, but welcoming, process. We saw our unit, did the walk through, had a few questions answered, shopped for some accessories we were interested in, and then went in to fill out the paperwork. Jamie's husband, Eddie, was just as good to work with and everything went like clockwork. The finance people gave us all the information we needed but did not push or over sell any extraneous coverages. We clearly could ask questions about that if we wished. We were out the door and on the road by noonish.

The wind was terrible on the way back, and we stopped at Rock Cut State Park in Illinois to spend our first night. (a recommendation by another OB forumer here ;-) )	We spent a relaxing night, and took a walk around the park a bit before getting on the road again. We arrived back home on Sunday, later afternoon, parked the unit at our storage spot, and headed home to recover. ;-)

Two casualties on the way home. #1) the spare tire cover must've flew off somewhere in Ohio, Indiana, or Illinois. #2) the battery strap also disappeared.	The wind was really bad that weekend, so I'm blaming the wind.	Lo and Behold, a few minutes ago, UPS dropped off a box from Holmans.... no explanation, but a new tire cover, and batter strap in the box. I had mentioned we lost those on the way in my thank you letter to Jamie. She obviously arranged for replacements.	Very classy, and much appreciated. Another reason I'll recommend Holman's and Jamie (and Eddie) to any that ask. I already have a friend at work who took back an offer he had at a local dealer on a 5th wheel. He saw a nicer one on Holman's website, and at a better price.

Sorry to be so long winded, but I wanted to give a complete of description of our journey to this new travel trailer. Our first official trip to fully de-winterize will be on 4/23, and we're looking forward to it. We'll be trying to sell our old camper and get the new Sydney packed and ready to go. We have two weeks up near Ely, MN planned around Memorial day, at two different campgrounds, so we're really looking forward to that this year. It is our favorite area to camp in.

Thanks for reading!









Oddly enough, it almost seems like it was destiny. Look how well our truck matches the camper.....even the wheel rims!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I have the same color combination on my F150. It does, indeed, look good hooked up to my 210rs.


----------



## W5CI

welcome to Outbackers.com and i know you will enjoy your new Outback, I would have gotten the same 290RLS but my TV wont handle it.


----------



## TexanThompsons

great to hear you had a great experience. Loved the narrative. You may have a shot at a second career or at least moonlighting!

Also, our tire cover came off on our way back when we bought ours as well. Gave me an opportunity to put my beloved alma mater on mine.


----------



## Yianni

Congratulations on the new Outback. Your rig looks great!
We bought from Jamie also. Drove from California to Ohio to pick up the trailer and it couldn't have been easier. Good people to deal with.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

[quote ]
I have the same color combination on my F150. It does, indeed, look good hooked up to my 210rs.
[/quote]
Thanks, it's almost like we planned it ;-)



> I would have gotten the same 290RLS but my TV wont handle it.


I'm a SW Performance Analyst/Engineer; when it came time to upgrade our current Tow Vehicle.... I luckily planned for a growth scenario..otherwise we too would have been limit
ed. I'm still hoping we won't regret the size. All we can do is try it and after a year or two...we'll know!



> Loved the narrative. You may have a shot at a second career or at least moonlighting!


LOL...you are too kind ;-) I'm mostly accused of rambling, long winded responses. I do appreciate the kind words. I know when I was looking and researching, it was nice to find some good experiences to read about, so I definitely felt compelled to contribute.



> We bought from Jamie also. Drove from California to Ohio to pick up the trailer and it couldn't have been easier. Good people to deal with.


Another reason to share as well. I felt I owed them some "reps" since I felt the experience was better and easier than I had anticipated.

Thanks again for reading ;-) and for the warm welcomes!


----------



## go6car

Isn't this just the greatest floorplan?!?!

Many happy years in your new camper!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts

go6car said:


> Isn't this just the greatest floorplan?!?!


Yes! For our style and desires, it really matches well!


> Many happy years in your new camper!!


Thanks! btw... would you happen to know if I'm right in assuming the water pump is on the slide side of the camper, near the bed? in a little box in front of the wardrobe? How can I access it?


----------



## go6car

Good question - I'm not sure, and I can't go out and look because we just put the Sydney back for a month in storage after our Tennessee trip to the races! Ugg!!!

Maybe someone else with the 29rls can chime in? Or, I can answer back in about a month, LOL!


----------



## Tom W.

luverofpeanuts said:


> Isn't this just the greatest floorplan?!?!


Yes! For our style and desires, it really matches well!


> Many happy years in your new camper!!


Thanks! btw... would you happen to know if I'm right in assuming the water pump is on the slide side of the camper, near the bed? in a little box in front of the wardrobe? How can I access it?
[/quote]

Hi,
Congrats on the new Outback you won't regret it! I don't own your model but it appears that the master bedroom is the same and our water pump is located on the left side (as your facing the bed) all you have to do is lift up from the back area on the box (the lower step) and you can access the pump. It may take a pair of pliers to grab on to the carpeting to pull up the first time but don't do what someone I know did and take a pry bar to it because he has no patience (no names will be given







)


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Tom W. said:


> Hi,
> Congrats on the new Outback you won't regret it! I don't own your model but it appears that the master bedroom is the same and our water pump is located on the left side (as your facing the bed) all you have to do is lift up from the back area on the box (the lower step) and you can access the pump. It may take a pair of pliers to grab on to the carpeting to pull up the first time but don't do what someone I know did and take a pry bar to it because he has no patience (no names will be given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


ahh...that's good to know... you may have saved me from getting out my own pry bar ;-)	Thanks!


----------



## rizzo1317

Hello, 
Bought the same trailer this year. Does the trailer tow ok. If it does do you think a half-ton truck would have trouble towing it, we have a 2008.5 Nissan Titan 2wd KC with big-tow package.


luverofpeanuts said:


> Well, we are approaching two weeks recovering from our trip to purchase a new 2010 Outback Sydney 290RLS. I thought it was about time to share our purchase experience.
> 
> My wife and I and our dogs (as many as 3, down to one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) live in Minnesota and have camped all our lives. Early in our married life, in the 90's we did more primitive camping, Boundary Waters canoe camping, and other tent camping adventures.	In 2001, we purchased a hybrid travel trailer (KZ Coyote 23CMS) and began using that a half a dozen times a year or so. It made it easier with our dogs and also became very enjoyable getaways, as we expected. Over the last couple of years, we've notice a few things aging on the camper.... water heater and fridge were starting to show signs of needing some attention. In addition, our favorite times to camp are before Memorial Day, and after Labor Day. In Minnesota, that makes for brisk days, and cool nights...and in a hybrid camper, it can get pretty chilly. So, we've casually been keeping our eye out for campers we like and floor plans we like. There are so many to choose from.
> 
> Some good friends of ours happen to often intersect their camping adventures with ours and we've enjoyed fires, cards, and socializing with them 2 or 3 times at our favorite state parks over the years. We've learned from their own search and purchase of a 2010 Outback 268RL. I happened to be with them a month or so after they purchased their Outback (middle of winter, so I hadn't seen it live yet).... and we visited an RV dealer that had a lot on the lot. When browsing through may different brands, I could tell I agreed with them on how welcoming the Outbacks were, and I knew they were really going to like their camper. We happened to walk into a 290RLS and it was an instinct lock for me. They layout is perfect for my wife and I and the little things we enjoy about relaxing in the camper. It was bigger than what we wanted, but I had upgraded our tow vehicle to an F-250 Diesel about 10 months ago, to keep our options on campers wide open. I sent the link for the Sydney to my wife, and I could tell it instantly raised the bar with respect to what we had been seeing over the last several months. We decided we loved the floor plan so much, it was worth considering going beyond our 30 foot max limit we had been thinking of.
> 
> When I returned home, I went to work on Google....looked at specs, weights, reviews, comments, and prices from dealers close to far away. I requested information from a few and then waited to hear back. I found Outbackers.com during this googling, and am happy to have been helped by the information and members here. I started doing some figuring on what our current camper was worth and such, to start figuring out how the dollar situation was looking. I ended up at Holman RV's website and was very impressed how quickly and easily I was able to get what appeared to be a very good price. I'm a big believer in rewarding dealers/sales people that don't mess around. I exchanged emails with Jamie at Holman RV several times to understand the pricing and procedure for purchasing (since I was 11 hours away). The dealer that I had originally saw the Sydney gave me a quote for over $1000 more AND wanted my existing camper.	So, suffice it to say, I feel we saved thousands of dollars, even though we traveled a long way to get it.
> 
> We left on a Friday at 8am, arrived near Holmans' and spent the night in a hotel there. We arrived at Holman's at 8 in the morning. It was bigger than just about any dealership I'd ever been to. We were greeted pleasantly and could tell this was well oiled, but welcoming, process. We saw our unit, did the walk through, had a few questions answered, shopped for some accessories we were interested in, and then went in to fill out the paperwork. Jamie's husband, Eddie, was just as good to work with and everything went like clockwork. The finance people gave us all the information we needed but did not push or over sell any extraneous coverages. We clearly could ask questions about that if we wished. We were out the door and on the road by noonish.
> 
> The wind was terrible on the way back, and we stopped at Rock Cut State Park in Illinois to spend our first night. (a recommendation by another OB forumer here ;-) )	We spent a relaxing night, and took a walk around the park a bit before getting on the road again. We arrived back home on Sunday, later afternoon, parked the unit at our storage spot, and headed home to recover. ;-)
> 
> Two casualties on the way home. #1) the spare tire cover must've flew off somewhere in Ohio, Indiana, or Illinois. #2) the battery strap also disappeared.	The wind was really bad that weekend, so I'm blaming the wind.	Lo and Behold, a few minutes ago, UPS dropped off a box from Holmans.... no explanation, but a new tire cover, and batter strap in the box. I had mentioned we lost those on the way in my thank you letter to Jamie. She obviously arranged for replacements.	Very classy, and much appreciated. Another reason I'll recommend Holman's and Jamie (and Eddie) to any that ask. I already have a friend at work who took back an offer he had at a local dealer on a 5th wheel. He saw a nicer one on Holman's website, and at a better price.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, but I wanted to give a complete of description of our journey to this new travel trailer. Our first official trip to fully de-winterize will be on 4/23, and we're looking forward to it. We'll be trying to sell our old camper and get the new Sydney packed and ready to go. We have two weeks up near Ely, MN planned around Memorial day, at two different campgrounds, so we're really looking forward to that this year. It is our favorite area to camp in.
> 
> Thanks for reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, it almost seems like it was destiny. Look how well our truck matches the camper.....even the wheel rims!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts

rizzo1317 said:


> Well, we are approaching two weeks recovering from our trip to purchase a new 2010 Outback Sydney 290RLS. I thought it was about time to share our purchase experience.


[/quote]

Well, according to 2008 Trailer life tow ratings, the Titan 2wd KC has a maximum tow rating of 9500 pounds. The GVWR of the 2009 Sydney 29RLS is 9600 pounds. I think "specwise" the 29RLS will be quite a load for the Nissan. To remain within specified tow and payload limitations, you'll have to load carefully so that you are withing GVWR and GCWR of your setup.

Now, towing-wise, I felt very comfortable towing this heavy load with my 2006 F250 Diesel. I felt I had plenty of power to go when needed, and plenty of strength to brake and handle the load in winds. My '97 Expedition would have been overmatched, I think. Being a pickup, the Titan will perform better with leaf springs (I assume) in the rear.

I guess if I were in your shoes, I'd weigh the setup empty, and loaded with people and gear....and see where you're at with respect the towing specs. Assuming your within, or at least close to being within, I'd give it a go and see if you feel safe towing. It's a big step to decide to upgrade the tow vehicle. What I think and feel is safe, may be different than what you feel is safe within risk tolerance. I'm a believer in being well within specifications. My F250 has a max tow rating of 12,500 pounds, and a payload capacity of 2300 pounds. In my mind, my threshold is 10K pounds towing, and 1840 pounds of payload usage. As you can see, my threshold is 80% of rated capacity.

I just installed a Powerjack this weekend, and and did install the Wingman for the Winegard Sensar antenna...but had to take it off because the antenna wouldn't lay down with the wingman attached.

I'm really looking forward to getting out. I love the floor plan!


----------



## rizzo1317

Thanks for the reply. We bought the trailer sight unseen but feel confident that the Titan will be able to tow the trailer safely. Will be installing the heavy-duty Roadmaster Active Suspension (RAS) to the Titan sometime this year as well as a cb radio, larger tow mirrors and a prodigy trailer brake system for the Outback. Again thanks for the response. rizzo1317


luverofpeanuts said:


> Well, we are approaching two weeks recovering from our trip to purchase a new 2010 Outback Sydney 290RLS. I thought it was about time to share our purchase experience.
> [/quote
> 
> Well, according to 2008 Trailer life tow ratings, the Titan 2wd KC has a maximum tow rating of 9500 pounds. The GVWR of the 2009 Sydney 29RLS is 9600 pounds. I think "specwise" the 29RLS will be quite a load for the Nissan. To remain within specified tow and payload limitations, you'll have to load carefully so that you are withing GVWR and GCWR of your setup.
> 
> Now, towing-wise, I felt very comfortable towing this heavy load with my 2006 F250 Diesel. I felt I had plenty of power to go when needed, and plenty of strength to brake and handle the load in winds. My '97 Expedition would have been overmatched, I think. Being a pickup, the Titan will perform better with leaf springs (I assume) in the rear.
> 
> I guess if I were in your shoes, I'd weigh the setup empty, and loaded with people and gear....and see where you're at with respect the towing specs. Assuming your within, or at least close to being within, I'd give it a go and see if you feel safe towing. It's a big step to decide to upgrade the tow vehicle. What I think and feel is safe, may be different than what you feel is safe within risk tolerance. I'm a believer in being well within specifications. My F250 has a max tow rating of 12,500 pounds, and a payload capacity of 2300 pounds. In my mind, my threshold is 10K pounds towing, and 1840 pounds of payload usage. As you can see, my threshold is 80% of rated capacity.
> 
> I just installed a Powerjack this weekend, and and did install the Wingman for the Winegard Sensar antenna...but had to take it off because the antenna wouldn't lay down with the wingman attached.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting out. I love the floor plan!


----------



## luverofpeanuts

rizzo1317 said:


> Thanks for the reply. We bought the trailer sight unseen but feel confident that the Titan will be able to tow the trailer safely. Will be installing the heavy-duty Roadmaster Active Suspension (RAS) to the Titan sometime this year as well as a cb radio, larger tow mirrors and a prodigy trailer brake system for the Outback. Again thanks for the response. rizzo1317


You'll love the tow mirrors... they make a big difference over my old 'clip ons' I had on the Expedition.

The good thing is that if you don't have the crew cab, then I think your payload capacity will plenty of "spec" room to consume the weight of your people & gear as well as the hitch weight of the camper.

It'll still be a good idea to get weighed so that if you drive through states that really check that stuff you won't have any unexpected surprises! Any mods don't affect the legal carrying or towing capacity of the vehicles.


----------



## twincam

Congrats and welcome to the ever growing outback family!!


----------

